# 2004 Combine results for lottery prospects!



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Player reps	vert	lane agility

Childress 11	36”	11.95 sec
Deng 5	31.5”	11.46
Gordon 12	37.5”	11.28
Harris 5	37”	11.03
Howard 7	35.5”	11.21
Humphries	22	36”	11.33
Iguodala 4	34.5”	11.17
Jackson 13	36”	11.1
Jefferson 3	30”	13.08
Livingston	0	30”	10.72
Nelson 15	33.5”	10.95
Okafor 22	34”	12.32
Ramos 5	26.5”	12.61
JR Smith 5 35.5" 10.93
Josh Smith 12	39.5”	11.43
Snyder 19	35”	10.79

From Chad Ford/Insider. I'll add some of Ford's analysis in a moment.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

damn 36 inches for Childress... 4th best pretty good


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Look at Humphries. 36" and good agility numbers. He's going lottery I think.

And I guess Livingston only put up 135 once. His reps are listed at 0 for 185.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Howard continues to underwhelm. Pretty agile, though.

Livingston looks like the goods. I would almost see it as an advantage that he is so good despite being weak. For a oversized PG, that can be corrected.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

About time, eh??

Man, Josh Smith can hardly get off the ground..


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Howard a 25 inch vertical?

lol.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Deng did 5???

:uhoh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jameer Nelson easily benching 185 more than the likes of Howard, Ramos, and Jefferson. Humphries is the most impressive of all, I like him going 12 to Seattle, if not sooner.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Howard a 25 inch vertical?
> 
> lol.


Check that! Howard with a 35.5 inch vertical! Typing too fast. I will edit it!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2004 Combine results for lottery picks!*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Player reps	vert	lane agility
> 
> Childress 11	36”	11.95 sec
> ...


It's about time! Damn. First thing I notice is no Josh Smith. Did he not show up for this??? edit: DMD, you added it while I was posting this!

Al Jefferson only doing three reps? How does that happen?

Kirk Snyder's a strong-*** mofo, to go along with a huge vertical. He's an all-around package and I'm starting to warm up to drafting him if we traded down.

Jackson once again shows he's a lot more athletic and quick than most people initially thought.

I'm surprised by Childress' vertical. I didn't know he was that good a jumper. I still don't want him, though.

I'm also surprised by Humphries' vertical. 36" is pretty damn good for a guy his size.

I know Livingston is skinny, but at 6'7", even without any weight training, I'd think he'd be able to at least one rep. Guess not.

Jameer Nelson is a tank. A teeny-weeny tank, but a tank nonetheless.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: 2004 Combine results for lottery picks!*



> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I know Livingston is skinny, but at 6'7", even without any weight training, I'd think he'd be able to at least one rep. Guess not.


Ford and Ridnour each didn't do a rep last year and both were lotto picks...

It means nothing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think people should be looking at Ben Gordon. He is your ROY next year and he can catch alley oops and shiznit. 37.5 vertical, sweet shot, excellent handles. This guy has the goods to be a superstar.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Very interesting statistics, Josh Smith's 39.5 vert leaps out at me. Seems like he is pretty well rounded as is Luke Jackson and Childress.. Looks like Deng & Iggy sort of underwhelmed. Livingston was super quick, surprised to hear his vertical is only 30" though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Also, of course the college guys will do more reps than the HS players. They have been weight training for years in some cases with strength and conditioning coaches (Jackson, Snyder, Nelson). 

Humphries is a just a bull in a china shop.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

Humphries continually surprises on the upside. Considering what he did in the Big Ten last year and the fact he is now 6'10" with a 36" vertical, it is amazing that he is projected out of the lottery at the present time.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 2004 Combine results for lottery picks!*



> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Ford and Ridnour each didn't do a rep last year and both were lotto picks...
> ...


I didn't say it means anything. Merely said it's surprising. That's certainly not what would stop him from being a star.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I think people should be looking at Ben Gordon. He is your ROY next year and he can catch alley oops and shiznit. 37.5 vertical, sweet shot, excellent handles. This guy has the goods to be a superstar.


Agreed on all counts pretty much (although I think ROY will be between he and Jackson). Gordon's going to be able to play at a high level right away. The only thing that would worry me is if he goes to a team that's not going to let him do his thing and will want him to be more of a pass-first PG than a PG who can score. Not that he can't pass, cause he can, but he can also score like a champ and they need to take advantage of that...a la AI.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I meant to add something about Livingston's vertical. He has a 30 inch vertical with zero weight training. 

Meaning once he gets into the true lower body workouts to improve reflexes, leaping, quickness and added muscle strength and definition, he could easily be at 35" vertical in two years, but at 6'8 does it really matter. He will finish.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have no problem saying that Gordon is better than Jackson and his impact will be much greater. It's either Gordon or Okafor next year, although if Humphries gets minutes (on the right team) he could surprise. 

I think Jackson will make the all-rookie teams, but I don't see him being in consideration for ROY.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Other notes from Mr. Ford:

Nate Robinson was the best athlete in the draft with a 43.5” vertical (!!!), 13 reps and 10.75 lane agility. Wow and wow again. Kirk Snyder was second. Wow, he has great lateral quickness. Humphries finished 4th, Okafor 8th, and Jameer Nelson 10th.

As far as non lotto prospects, Tony Allen was 3rd, Tim Bowers 5th, Ricky Paulding 6th, Andre Barrett 7th, Luis Flores 9th. 

Duhon had the best lane agility score at 10.45 seconds.

Biedrins, Podkolzine, Monya, Araujo, Swift, Wright, Khryapa, Varejao and Telfair were not tested.

Snyder and Humphries helped themselves, but Ford says Jefferson and Deng took the biggest hits. 

Okafor and Howard are a draw athletically.

JR Smith’s vertical is not as high as was his reputation.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Thats an amazing vertical for Robinson, hell he might slip into the 1st round just based on that! Why wouldn't Telfair be tested? I don't understand. Has he been getting high in the hood ever since he got that shoe deal? He's sort of dropped off of the face of the earth at a time where he should be very high profile...now he isn't even getting tested at Moody, whats up with that?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Thats an amazing vertical for Robinson, hell he might slip into the 1st round just based on that! Why wouldn't Telfair be tested? I don't understand. Has he been getting high in the hood ever since he got that shoe deal? He's sort of dropped off of the face of the earth at a time where he should be very high profile...now he isn't even getting tested at Moody, whats up with that?


Robinson dropped out of the draft. That might have been a mistake with the buzz about him from the Chicago camp.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Robinson dropped out of the draft. That might have been a mistake with the buzz about him from the Chicago camp.


I THOUGHT that I heard he dropped out... Andy Katz said it was a good decision for him... I disagree though


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

A horrible decision given how well he played at Moody and his testing results...I don't see how he could improve on that...oh well.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm slightly underwhelmed by Iguodala's vertical jump. Still, those of us who have seen him play know he gets up plenty high enough to be a huge dunker and a great rebounder. His lateral quickness scores are good.

Childress has himself a pretty good vertical. But that lateral quickness, or lack thereof, scares me. Can he really be a lockdown defender plodding around like that?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> A horrible decision given how well he played at Moody and his testing results...I don't see how he could improve on that...oh well.


Yes it was, because odds are someone would have given him a shot to make the roster, just for the novelty factor alone. Not to mention he is a heckuva basketball player, but you can't tell me that lil Nate wouldn't become the home team's favorite player watching a 5'9 guy do a tomahawk jam on the fastbreak. 

He should have stayed in the draft IMO.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

Deng: 
Fourth worst vertical behind Jefferson, Livingston and Ramos. 
Fourth worst agility behind Jefferson, Okafor and Ramos. 

Call me crazy, but I don't think Ramos and Jefferson should even count. Then, you throw in the fact that Livingston probably never worked out and Okafor is a big man and SHOULD be a little less agile than a SF... it all adds up to Deng being very UN-impressive. 

Do NOT take Deng Pax... trade down for Ljax, Josh Smith or Kirk Snyder. Too bad we have Kirk, cuz this is a great year to get a PG (Livingston, Gordon, Harris, etc.).

Kris Humphries is such a monster. I wouldn't mind if the Bulls do their annual drafting of a PF and somehow sneak in to get him. I think he's a jerk, but I don't really care anymore.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I know it's about upside but iggy and deng look so weak.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> Kris Humphries is such a monster. I wouldn't mind if the Bulls do their annual drafting of a PF and somehow sneak in to get him. I think he's a jerk, but I don't really care anymore.


I would say he made the right decision (for him) in not playing for Duke. His father and him, both saw fit to take his game to place where he could showcase his talent and that is exactly what he did. He has tremendous potential and you already know he has double double ability. Hindsight in this case (or should I say foresight), worked to Kris' advantage.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't really care about Deng's scores to be honest...

Some of the best athletes last year weren't even drafted.

The reason I don't want Deng is because where's the competetive edge any great player would have?

He's avoiding playing ANYONE.

He's not confident in his game.

Meanwhile we have little skinny 18 yr old Livingston, who is a top 5 lock, is working out against Nelson, Gordon, Harris, etc.

That has to tell you something.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> Kris Humphries is such a monster. I wouldn't mind if the Bulls do their annual drafting of a PF and somehow sneak in to get him. I think he's a jerk, but I don't really care anymore.


If the Bulls trade the #3 (Howard) to Atlanta for #6 and #17, take your swingman of choice at #6, and take Humphries at #17 if he's still on the board. The Bulls' bigman situation is still a question mark.

I also wanted to say that the most notable stat on the whole list for me is Livingston's lateral quickness. I am in the camp that is not worried about his current lack of strenght, but I was worried about whether he had the requisite quickness to stay in front of smaller pg's. Well, he does.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

I haven't seen the guy play.. but can Humphries play the 3? Looks like he's athletic enough to do so from the results...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>crimsonice</b>!
> I haven't seen the guy play.. but can Humphries play the 3? Looks like he's athletic enough to do so from the results...


He athletic enough to do so, but again this wouldn't make sense. Why waste a guy like him at the 3? His talent is maximized playing in the pivot and using his versatility to kill other 4's. Playing him at the 3, makes him stronger than other 3's, but negates his quickness and range as if he were playing the 4.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> He athletic enough to do so, but again this wouldn't make sense. Why waste a guy like him at the 3? His talent is maximized playing in the pivot and using his versatility to kill other 4's. Playing him at the 3, makes him stronger than other 3's, but negates his quickness and range as if he were playing the 4.


At this point, I'm not sure why Humphries isn't a lock for the lottery. What more could the guy do, really?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> If the Bulls trade the #3 (Howard) to Atlanta for #6 and #17, take your swingman of choice at #6, and take Humphries at #17 if he's still on the board. The Bulls' bigman situation is still a question mark.
> ...


Yup, IMO the agility stat is pretty much the most important one. Bench is nice to have for anyone, but most important, I think, for the guys who are going to be playing close to the Basket. Vertical is nice for everyone, but especially the shorter guys who you want to get high on their shots and to get over guys when they do get inside.

So what do we have?

Kirk Snyder is a beast. He did well at everything. Compares very well to the numbers put up by Josh Howard and Dwyane Wade last year in vertical and lane agility , and benches like a madman. 

Luke Jackson is a notch below that, but compared favorably in most every way to Iggy. Wow. Stronger, quicker, better leaper. You'd think for all that muscle Iggy seems to have that he'd have done something with it.

Deng and Josh Smith's agility scores are somewhere between what Melo (11.4) and Mike Dunleavy's (11.55). Childress was down pretty far, past Jared Jeffries, Qyntel Woods, and Kareem Rush. Ick. On the brighter side, he tested out higher than Caron Butler did. He's pretty strong and has a sick vertical though. 

Anyway, among SF/SG type players, I say:
Up: Snyder, Jackson
Down: Childress, Iggy
No Change: Smith, Deng

Among the bigger players, Kris Humphries was pretty hard to not be impressed with. His numbers look a lot like noted athlete Chris Wilcox's, except better. 

Okafor displayed less agility but more strength than I would have expected. Wow, he's strong. He's going to play center and he'll do fine at it.

For the PGs, bench doesn't mean a lot, but damn, you'd still like to see Livingston do a little better there and in the vertical. He's going to get eaten up on defense for a while. However, his agility was quite impressive. Here's some guys I've got in spreadsheet for Lane agility and vertical leap, I'll et people draw their own conclusions:

2002	PG	J Williams	10.34
2004	PG	Livingstn	10.72
2004	PG	Nelson	10.95
2003	PG	Hinrich:	10.98
2004	PG	Harris	11.03
2004	PG	Gordon	11.28
2003	PG	Ford:	11.45

2004	PG	Livingstn	30
2002	PG	F Williams	31
2003	PG	Hinrich:	33.5
2004	PG	Nelson	33.5
2002	PG	J Williams	36
2004	PG	Harris	37
2004	PG	Gordon	37.5
2003	PG	Ford:	39.5


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup, IMO the agility stat is pretty much the most important one. Bench is nice to have for anyone, but most important, I think, for the guys who are going to be playing close to the Basket. Vertical is nice for everyone, but especially the shorter guys who you want to get high on their shots and to get over guys when they do get inside.
> ...


Damnit, JWill WAS fast.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Iggy's vertical may be only 34.5 inches, but he still does get up:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 2002	PG	J Williams	10.34
> 2002	PG	J Williams	36


:verysad: :verysad:  ...:verysad:


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Hmmm, Interesting stuff.

Some thoughts: Kris Humphries is a beast, like everyone else has said. I think he'll probably go lottery now. 

Emeka Okafor is one strong mofo. His vertical was surprising to. When you add that to the fact that he's 6'10 in shoes, he should make a big impact right away. 

Deng and Iggy had underwhelming performances, particularly Deng. I was hoping he would do better, and allay some of my fears, but oh well. Five reps is disappointing too, for someone whose supposed advantages at his position is his strength, and freaking Josh Childress outbenches him. It might have something to do with his long arms though.

Speaking of Josh Childress, his vertical and bench were impressive, but his lane agility time is a little worrisome. 

Al Jefferson........ouch!!! 

Kirk Snyder was impressive as well. Ditto for Luke Jackson.

If it's true that Shawn Livingston couldn't do 1 rep at 135, that's remarkably weak. I don't buy that he's never lifted weights before. He went to a D1 school that won two state championships, right? I have a hard time believing that he's never lifted before. I went to a DIII school, and our cross country team had an offseason weightlifting program. And add the fact that he's been working out with Tim Grover for two months and that he's put on 20 lbs of muscle, it makes it even worse. Oh well. His lane agility was really impressive, and I think that's more important anyway.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rosenthall</b>!
> 
> If it's true that Shawn Livingston couldn't do 1 rep at 135, that's remarkably weak. I don't buy that he's never lifted weights before. He went to a D1 school that won two state championships, right? I have a hard time believing that he's never lifted before. I went to a DIII school, and our cross country team had an offseason weightlifting program. And add the fact that he's been working out with Tim Grover for two months and that he's put on 20 lbs of muscle, it makes it even worse. Oh well. His lane agility was really impressive, and I think that's more important anyway.


Have you seen Central HS. It's not the best HS out there. He transferred from Richwoods. AJ Guyton was just as skinny coming out of Central as Livingston was. Livingston as an 8th grader was 6'0 140 and now is 6'8 189. It's not easy to put on weight when you shoot up like that. It took Lamar Odom a while to truly get defined.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup, IMO the agility stat is pretty much the most important one. Bench is nice to have for anyone, but most important, I think, for the guys who are going to be playing close to the Basket. Vertical is nice for everyone, but especially the shorter guys who you want to get high on their shots and to get over guys when they do get inside.
> ...


Mike you're a computers guy right?

I would give my first born for an online searchable database of the complete Moody tests from the last, oh say 5 - 10 years. I think it would be just fasinating to see how Brand's vertical scores compare to Deng's in judging whether Deng will ever have the make up to play the four in the league. Also, I'd put money down that JWill's agility test holds top spot against all except maybe AI.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Mike you're a computers guy right?
> ...


I looked very carefully around the internet for combine scores of past years, but I didn't find anything before 2002. It would be great to find more of these.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Nobody is claiming that this list is the end all and be all:

But, this list is as notable for its flaws as it is for what it speaks. I refuse to believe that state chmapion high jumper Iggy has a mediocre vertical. Everything we have seen in games would point otherwise. There is so much that can go wrong in testing such as bad jumping techinque that would show that you are weak in a skill that is actually a strength. 

With the weight training: anyone can prep to push a bar around, and it is not really indicative of true strength. I think we all saw enough of Deng muscling around oposing power fowards in the paint to know that he has enough core strength to be successful in the NBA. There are quesiton marks concerning Deng's ability to adapt to the NBA (Ie. lateral quickness to guard oposing 3's, range and consistency on jumper), but core strength is not one of them.

Don't get me wrong -- I love the test results. But, in the end, with limited exceptions, I am finding that I am mostly using the results to reinforce my preconceptions and dismissing incongruent scores.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Iggy's vertical may be only 34.5 inches, but he still does get up:


Thanks for the photo. It shows how his arms a freakishly long for his size. That's why he's such a great dunker and rebounder and probably why he didn't bench as much as expected.

Long arms = weak bench.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I looked very carefully around the internet for combine scores of past years, but I didn't find anything before 2002. It would be great to find more of these.


I'm sure someone (wrtier, scout, etc.) still has these. If someone could create a sortable database and leave there contact, I'm sure the "community" would be contribute old scores.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

CCCP, no I just tell the computer guys what to do 

But I think DMD is right... I've not been able to find stuff from previous years. And even then it's disappointing stuff. For example, in prior years I was able to get times for a 3/4 court sprint, which seems a good stat. this year nothing. I'm also kind of ticked to see they didn't test Pavel, because I really would have liked to see how he compared with last yet. For what it's worth, here's what I do have.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

De nada.

OK, so I went through and added in some things like height, weight, and wingspan and then started ranking these guys based on sheer physical/athletic prowess and weighting based on the categories I think are most important:

Awesome: These two were a notch above everyone else
1. Kirk Snyder
2. Josh Smith

There really isn't much seperation between everyone else
3. JR Smith
4. Deng
5. Childress
6. Iggy
7. Jackson

------------------

Athletically, I think all these guys are probably fine. Snyder and Smith are obviously superlative athletes, and there's something to be said for having that above a guy who's just "fine" athletically, but you need to have the head to go with it- you have to keep in mind the athleticism is only one part of the equation.

I'd really like to have seen the 3/4 floor sprint times on these guys. How fast these guys can get up and down the court is pretty important I think, and last year it was something that really set apart a guy like Melo (who isn't incredibly strong or agile).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

19 reps of 185lbs by Kirk Snyder?!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I wonder if anyone will still be using Kyle Korver as a comparison for Luke Jackson.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Humphries gonna be an impact player from day 1 with his Size and physic..

I've been high on him the hole season and I said along time ago that he reminds me of a young Karl Malone - moving his mass as fast as he does on court is just very hard to compete with.

I'd want him for sure if we didn't need wing players so badly.


Snyder is a beast too - I'd say this drafts Pietrus , plays hard as hell,gets into your head on defense,and has developing skills on offense-in Snyders case the ONLY skill he has to develope to be an allstar in the league is an outside shot,he does that and u got a young Finley (who used to be a very good defensive player)


BTW - DMD thanks alot for bringing this,have to go through all the thread to see what I missed.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Okafur I think came out kind of good.

34 vert is good for his weight,his 7-4 wingspan is unhuman and 22 reps mean strong hands.

At the very least a good rebounder and shotblocker in the league - And he might slip to 3???


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Why some people doubted Okafor's size and athletic ability is beyond me.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I wonder if anyone will still be using Kyle Korver as a comparison for Luke Jackson.


IIRC, I said that's the only person in the league he could guard.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> IIRC, I said that's the only person in the league he could guard.


Why did you say this?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Why some people doubted Okafor's size and athletic ability is beyond me.


Never did , I just pointed he proved himself in the physic tests - but u'r right,seeing throughout the season did not leave qQ marks (except his back)


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Why did you say this?


Because his defense sucks?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Why some people doubted Okafor's size and athletic ability is beyond me.


Okafor is still on the small end for centers, even with his slightly higher than expected measurement.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm afraid to say this (bashing allert) but I will anyway - 

We don't need Deng/Iggy/Childress/Smith as much as -

We need Luke Jackson,a scorer,good athlete and most of all - the best shooter among those guys.

Not at 3,but a little trade down could make that work.

Shoot...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Okay, I can't argue that his defense is lacking...but I was more referring to rclucas' assertion that Jackson's agility made Kyle Korver look like a young Scottie Pippen.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Okafor is still on the small end for centers, even with his slightly higher than expected measurement.


Not with his wingspan imo


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

considering how hard Snyder takes it to the rack, and the defense, the intensity, size, strength, and athletic ability..........what am i missing? he's an animal


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

How does this reps thing work - do they do it compared to your weight or same for all???


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> considering how hard Snyder takes it to the rack, and the defense, the intensity, size, strength, and athletic ability..........what am i missing? he's an animal


A carnivor - strong and fast - with only a decent J he'd be an allstar quite fast in the league - very hard to play against , the kind of guy u like only when he's on your team...


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I agree i was floored by his stats especially his lateral movement numbers. I really think he may be the steal of the draft. Boy i would love synder and iggy but synder is a lock for 12 or 13. I hear NJ is trading up to get him at 13.

david


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> considering how hard Snyder takes it to the rack, and the defense, the intensity, size, strength, and athletic ability..........what am i missing? he's an animal


I like Snyder a lot, but he canceled a workout with us. What's up with that? I guess he doesn't want to play for us...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> I'm afraid to say this (bashing allert) but I will anyway -
> 
> We don't need Deng/Iggy/Childress/Smith as much as -
> ...


Agreed.

I boldfaced the part that seems to make a difference to me.

Who wouldn't want Kyle Korver's shooting with athleticism superior to that of Iggy's? If Jackson were Euro, he'd be top 7 or 8.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> considering how hard Snyder takes it to the rack, and the defense, the intensity, size, strength, and athletic ability..........what am i missing? he's an animal


I don't think you're missing anything. I've heard the Michael Finley comparisons, and I think they're just about pitch-perfect.

Take Eddie Jones and Dwyane Wade, put them in a blender and add a dash of smack talk, and you have Kirk Snyder.

Between him and Jackson, I can't decide who I'm going to root for harder next year. They're both gonna be fun as hell to watch.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> ...


VV, I think he's right there right now. It's been theorized that if we trade down for Jackson, we need at the very latest the #9 pick to take him in front of Cleveland. 

Draft day will confirm this guy's meteoric rise. At the very least, he does not slip out of the lottery.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Jefferson 3 reps while Gordon had 12???


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

First of all, Gordon has a body like Jay Williams and has been through 3 years of college weight training (at the highest levels of D-I). He should do a lot of reps. Jim Calhoun said he maxs at 300 lbs. 

The reason why Snyder is not higher is because of his suspect jumpshot. He can make them, but man he can be streaky. He also has avg. handles IMO. His handles can be improved, but sometimes I think his hands are too small. If he can get consistent with his handles and jumpshot, then the Michael Finley comparisons are not bad, although he looks like he will be a better defender than Finley ever was.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Michael Finley comparisons are not bad, although he looks like he will be a better defender than Finley ever was.


A lesser of a shooter I think, but a good comparison.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> First of all, Gordon has a body like Jay Williams and has been through 3 years of college weight training (at the highest levels of D-I). He should do a lot of reps. Jim Calhoun said he maxs at 300 lbs.
> 
> The reason why Snyder is not higher is because of his suspect jumpshot. He can make them, but man he can be streaky. He also has avg. handles IMO. His handles can be improved, but sometimes I think his hands are too small. If he can get consistent with his handles and jumpshot, then the Michael Finley comparisons are not bad, although he looks like he will be a better defender than Finley ever was.


HKF, if we were able to swing the ever-so-popular #3 for #6 and #17, would you grab Snyder at #17 if Josh Smith is there as well?

I doubt Smith will be, but I see him falling in some mocks so you never know.


----------

